# Documenten Root ändern



## hunter999 (24. Juli 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde.

Habe folgende Frage, wie kann ich dauerhaft den Documenten Root eines Web´s ändern. Derzeitig habe ich es in die vhosts_ispconfig geschrieben aber da geht ja bei jedem neuen Web alles verloren.
Hintergrund ist der das wir unter dem Ordner web immer einen ordner cms anlegen und sich darin die index.php befindet. (../web1/web/cms/index.php)

Hat einer eine Lösung für mich?

Vielen Dank im voraus!
Gruß
Andy


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2008)

Das Document root lässt sich nicht ändern. Du kannst höchstens versuchen die Funktionen zu schreiben der Vhost_ispconfig.conf in der Datei /root/ispconfig/scripts/lib/config.lib.php zu ändern.


----------



## hunter999 (25. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,
danke für deine Antwort.
Leider sieht das ganze ziemlich kryptisch aus und sicherlich bekomme ich bei irgendwelchen Updates Probleme. Von daher lasse ich es lieber und richte es so ein das es keinen unterordner mehr gibt. Ist zwar aufwändiger aber dafür die "saubere" Lösung.

Eine andere Frage habe ich aber noch. Wie funktioniert die einstellung Externer Mailserver? Ich hätte gern folgendes gemacht: ca. 40 Email Adresses alá userxx@domain.de diese aber sollen in ein und das selbe Postfach laufen so das ich mit unserem lokalen Mailserver alle auf einmal aus einem Postfach hole. Ist das so möglich?

Danke für eine kurze Antwort! ;-)


----------



## Till (25. Juli 2008)

> Eine andere Frage habe ich aber noch. Wie funktioniert die einstellung Externer Mailserver? Ich hätte gern folgendes gemacht: ca. 40 Email Adresses alá userxx@domain.de diese aber sollen in ein und das selbe Postfach laufen so das ich mit unserem lokalen Mailserver alle auf einmal aus einem Postfach hole. Ist das so möglich?


Das geht natürlich, hat aber nichts mit der Option externer Mailserver zu tun.

Damit alle Emails in ein Postfach kommen, kannst Du entweder bei dem einen Account alle Adressen (nur den Teil vor dem @) in das Alias Feld schreiben, einen pro Zeile. Oder aber Du machst einen Haken bei Catchall.


----------



## hunter999 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

deine Hinweis hat natürlich bestens geklappt.
Noch eine Frage ist am WE aufgekommen, wie richte ich eigentlich E-Mail Adressen für CO-Domains ein?
Ich derzeitig z.b. folgendes eingerichtet: ein WEB im ISPConfig ist eingerichtet für 
www.hauptdomain1.de
als CO-Domain ist eine weitere
www.hauptdomain2.de
eingerichtet

Jedoch soll es möglich sein eine Mail an mail@haupdomain2.de zu schicken.
Geht das so?


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Die Emailadressen für die Co-domains werden automatisch analog zu der Haupt-Domain angelegt.


----------



## hunter999 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

nochmal zum Verständniss für mich. Das heißt es gibt jetzt die selben Mailadressen (inkl. der Aliase?) die es für die www.hauptdomain1.de gibt auch für die www.hauptdomain2.de?


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Ja, genau. Du musst natürlich die Domain auch ohne www als co-domain anlegen, da du ja wahrschenlich keine emailadressse info@www.deinedomain.de haben möchtest.

Wenn Du separate email accounts benötigst. dann musst Du die Domains als web und nicht co-domain anlegen.


----------



## hunter999 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

danke für den Tip die Co Domain auch ohne www anzulegen. 
Sag mal wie gelingt es mit denn die www.hauptdomain1.de auch ohne www erreichbar zu machen? Ist das ne ISPConfig Sache?


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Du musst die auch als-co-domain ohne www hinzufügen. Das mach ISPConfig normalerweise automatisch, wenn die max. Anzahl an Domains nicht zu gering eingestellt ist.


----------



## hunter999 (28. Juli 2008)

Du hast recht ISPConfig richtet es automatisch ein aber funktionieren tut es scheinbar nicht denn ich bekomme nur folgendes zurück:



> *Internal Server Error*
> 
> The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.
> Please contact the server administrator,  webmaster@hauptdomain1.de and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.
> ...


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Schau im error.log der Webseite nach, was genau der Fehler ist.


----------



## hunter999 (28. Juli 2008)

Da steht folgendes:



> Request exceeded the limit of 10 internal redirects due to probable configuration error. Use 'LimitInternalRecursion' to increase the limit if necessary. Use 'LogLevel debug' to get a backtrace.


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Ok, das bedeutet dass Du irgendwie versucht hast die Domains aufeinander umzuleiten und dadurch ist ein rekursiver Aufruf entstanden. Stell bitte sicher, dass Du bei Weiterleitung der co-domains nichts drin stehen hast.


----------



## hunter999 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo Till,

ich habe unter allen CO-Domains der Hauptdomain keine Weiterleitung gefunden.
Blöde Frage, ich habe mal irgendwo gelesen das man diese Apache Direktive nutzen sollte um mit Typo3 sauber zu Arbeiten:



> RewriteEngine on
> RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}   ^hauptdomain1.de [NC]
> RewriteRule   ^/(.*)$ /web11/$1  [L]


Ich habe es zwar schonmal rausgenommen und keinen unterschied festellen können, aber vielleicht hängt es damit zusammen??


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Ja, das wird wahrscheinlich der Fehler sein, da dies die Hauptdomain umleitet was zu einem rekursiven Fehler führt. Ich habe bei mir auch diverse Typo3 Systeme, eine gesonderte Apache Directive hab ich nie gebraucht.


----------



## hunter999 (28. Juli 2008)

Scheinbar hatte ich wohl beim letzten Versuch nicht gespeichert. Jetzt bekomme ich wieder einen anderen fehler raus:



> *Not Found*
> 
> The requested URL / was not found on this server.
> Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


----------



## Till (28. Juli 2008)

Was steht im error log?


----------



## hunter999 (28. Juli 2008)

[Mon Jul 28 14:57:07 2008] [error] [client xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx] File does not exist: /var/www/web11/web/web11

Edit: Stop: Jetzt gehts... Warum auch immer?!

Besten Dank für deine Hilfe!!!
Ich hoffe ich nerv so schnell nicht wieder! ;-)
Sehr gute Arbeit die du hier machst!!!


----------

